# رد على موضوع بخصوص دور الاشبين في المعمودية من واقع الكتاب المقدس



## same7na_2 (11 أغسطس 2013)

نقلا عن موقع كلمة الحياة قرأت موضوع بخصوص دور الاشبين في معمودية الأطفال و أريد أن نتشارك معًا في الرأي 
في البداية سأقوم بعرض الموضوع عليكم يمكن الرجوع إلى الموضوع من هنا



> _لا يوجد في كلمة الله على الإطلاق أي نص كتابي بخصوص الإشبين الذي يلعب دور  الموجه للطفل أو الوصاية الروحية عليه. إنما نجد في كلمة الله توجيهات  رسولية للآباء والأمهات لكيما يربوا أولادهم في مخافة الرب وإنذاره (أفسس  6: 4). إننا لا نقدر أن نعتمد على تعاليم وطقوس واهية لا تصمد أمام الفحص  الكتابي._


أولا : نعرف المقصود بكلمة اشبين :-
اشبين كلمة سريانية معناها الحارس أو الوصي أو الضامن أو الكفيل و يطلق عليه في بعض الكنائس الأخرى God Mother أي الأم الروحية و غالبًا ما تكون الأم اشبينه في الظروف العادية ، و الإشبين هو المسئول الروحي أمام الكنيسة عن تربية الطفل المعمد تربية روحية مثالية حتى يكبر و ينمو في الفضيلة و حياة القداسة و السلوك المسيحي و يلقنه الإيمان الأرثوذكسي السليم 
لذلك تشترط فيه الكنيسة بعض الشروط :-
1- أن يكون قبطيًا أرثوذكسيًا و لا يكون متشربًا أي عقائد أخرى 
2- أن يلازم الطفل في تربيته و يهتم بتربيته التربية الروحية كما يهتم بتربيته الجسدية و العلمية 
*دور الاشبين من واقع الكتاب المقدس بعهديه *
أولاد يوناداب بن ركاب نقرأ عنهم في إر 35 : 5 - 9 
[Q-BIBLE] وجعلت أمام بني بيت الركابيين طاسات ملآنة خمرا وأقداحا وقلت لهم: [اشربوا خمرا]. فقالوا: [لا نشرب خمرا لأن يوناداب بن ركاب أبانا أوصانا قائلا: لا تشربوا خمرا أنتم ولا بنوكم إلى الأبد.
ولا تبنوا بيتا ولا تزرعوا زرعا ولا تغرسوا كرما ولا تكن لكم بل اسكنوا في الخيام كل أيامكم لتحيوا أياما كثيرة على وجه الأرض التي أنتم متغربون فيها. *فسمعنا لصوت يوناداب بن ركاب أبينا في كل ما أوصانا به *أن لا نشرب خمرا كل أيامنا نحن ونساؤنا وبنونا وبناتنا وأن لا نبني بيوتا لسكنانا وأن لا يكون لنا كرم ولا حقل ولا زرع.[/Q-BIBLE]
والدة تيموثاوس و جدته نقرأ عنهم في [Q-BIBLE]( 2 تي 1 : 5 )إذ أتذكر الإيمان العديم الرياء الذي فيك، الذي سكن أولا في *جدتك لوئيس وأمك أفنيكي، ولكني موقن أنه فيك أيضا.*[/Q-BIBLE]مسئولية الإشبين و عمله :-
1- ألا يجعل للشيطان أي نصيب في حياة الطفل بعد جحده 
2- ربط الطفل بالكتاب المقدس من طفولته عن طريق القصص البسيطة المتدرجة ( اجتهدوا في تعليمهم الكتب المقدسة التي هي أنفاس الله ) و لا ننسى أيضًا في هذا الإطار والدة موسى النبي يوكابد التي ارضعت ابنها مقابل أجر و مع رضاعته ربته أنه ليس من شعب مصر لكنه عبراني من شعب بني اسرائيل [Q-BIBLE] فقالت لها ابنة فرعون: «اذهبي». *فذهبت الفتاة ودعت ام الولد. فقالت لها ابنة فرعون: «اذهبي بهذا الولد وارضعيه لي وانا اعطي اجرتك». **فاخذت المراة الولد وارضعته.ولما كبر الولد جاءت به الى ابنة فرعون* فصار لها ابنا ودعت اسمه «موسى» وقالت: «اني انتشلته من الماء».(خر 2 : 8 - 10 )[/Q-BIBLE]موسى النبي هذا يوضح لنا معلمنا بولس الرسول تفكيره بعدما كبر فيقول عنه : [Q-BIBLE]*بالإيمان موسى لما كبر أبى أن يدعى ابن ابنة فرعون، مفضلا بالأحرى أن يذل مع شعب الله على أن يكون له تمتع وقتي بالخطية،* حاسبا عار المسيح غنى أعظم من خزائن مصر، لأنه كان ينظر إلى المجازاة.
( عب 11 : 24 - 26 )[/Q-BIBLE]هذا كله كان نتاج تربية أمه له في سني عمره الأولى التي شكلت شخصيته 
3- ربط الطفل بالكنيسة و تقاليدها 
* تواظب الأم على الذهاب إلى الكنيسة كل أسبوع لتناول طفلها من الأسرار المقدسة لينمو بها 
* تعلمه كيف يحترم بيت الله و الأسرار المقدسة ( بخلع حذائه عند التناول - بإضاءة الشمعة أمام أيقونات القديسين - السجود أمام الهيكل عند الدخول إلى الكنيسة ثم تقبيل الستر و الصليب و يد الكاهن ثم الجلوس في هدوء و عدم إحداث أي شوشرة في الكنيسة *تعلمه رشم الصليب و الصلاة الربانية و قانون الإيمان
* تعلمه العطاء بأن تعطيه بعض النقود و يضعها أمامها في صندوق الكنيسة 
4- زرع الفضائل و المبادئ الروحية في الطفل ( ازرعوا فيهم الطهارة و الطاعة و المحبة و القداسة و الرحمة و الصدقة و العدل و التقوى و الصبر و الصلاح و الصدق و كل عمل صالح يرضي الله )
و الذي يريد أن يعلم الآخر الفضائل يجب أن يكون هو متعلمًا إياها 
ممارسًا لها بعمق و استمرار 
ننتقل إلى جزء آخر من الموضوع 


> حيث يصمت روح الله ينبغي أن نصمت وحيث يتكلم روح الله ينبغي أن نطيع. إن كل  ما تكلم به الله في العهد الجديد والخاص بالمعمودية قد أوضحناه سابقاً.  فهي بلا شك للمؤمنين فقط ولا داع بأن نقتبس من أقوال البشر المعرضة للخطأ.  فقد يتعمد الطفل ويتثبت في الكنيسة ويظل ابناً للهلاك، لأن كلمة الله تقول:  "من آمن واعتمد خلص ومن لم يؤمن يدن". (مرقس 16: 16). *لاحظ هنا أن الرب  يسوع لم يقل من لم يعتمد يهلك بل قال أن الذي لا يؤمن يهلك.* وعلى هذا  الأساس نستطيع أن نقول أن أهم شيء هو الإيمان بالإنجيل. فالمعمودية لا تعني  شيئاً إذا فصلتها عن الإيمان الشخصي بالرب يسوع المسيح المخلص. فعندما  نقرأ في أعمال الرسل الإصحاح الثامن بأن الناس كانوا يتبعون سيمون الساحر  من صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم لما سمعوا وصدقوا فيلبس وهو يبشر بالأمور المختصة  بملكوت الله وباسم يسوع المسيح اعتمدوا "رجالاً ونساء" وليس من الصغير إلى  الكبير (أعمال 8: 9_ 12).





> *لاحظ هنا أن الرب  يسوع لم يقل من لم يعتمد يهلك بل قال أن الذي لا يؤمن يهلك.*


طبيعي من لم يؤمن لا يعمد و حذف المعلوم جائز لأنه يفهم من السياق فكيف انسان غير مؤمن يعتمد فالإيمان هو الخطوة الأولى و ليست الوحيدة للخلاص 
و بالنسبة لمعمودية الأطفال الكتاب ملئ بالأمثلة التي تؤكدها :-
1- ال 3000 نفس الذين اعتمدوا يوم الخمسين لم يذكر الكتاب أنه لم يكن من بينهم أطفال [Q-BIBLE]( أع 2 : 41 ) *فقبلوا كلامه بفرح واعتمدوا* وانضم في ذلك اليوم نحو ثلاثة آلاف نفس.[/Q-BIBLE]
2- بيت ليدية بائعة الأرجوان[Q-BIBLE] ( أع 16 : 15 ) فلما *اعتمدت **هي وأهل بيتها* طلبت قائلة: «إن كنتم قد حكمتم أني مؤمنة بالرب فادخلوا بيتي وامكثوا». فألزمتنا.[/Q-BIBLE]
3- بيت سجان فيلبي [Q-BIBLE]( أع 16 : 33 )  فأخذهما في تلك الساعة من الليل وغسلهما من الجراحات *واعتمد في الحال هو والذين له أجمعون.*[/Q-BIBLE] لم يقل ما عدا الأطفال 
4- بيت استفانوس [Q-BIBLE]( 1 كو 1 : 16 )  *وعمدت أيضا بيت استفانوس.* عدا ذلك لست أعلم هل عمدت أحدا آخر[/Q-BIBLE]
* ملاحظة يجب ألا ننساها أن من ضمن رموز المعمودية كان الختان الذي كان يقبله الطفل في اليوم الثامن لولادته دون ان يعي غايته أن به سيصبح من شعب الله فكما كان يختتن الطفل في العهد القديم على ايمان والديه كذلك نحن نعمد الاطفال على إيمان والديهم 
مراجع الموضوع :-
1- كتاب روحانية طقوس الأسرار لنيافة الحبرالجليل الأنبا متاؤس اسقف و رئيس دير السريان العامر - الطبعة الثانية - سبتمبر 1995
2- كتاب خلافاتنا مع البروتستانت لنيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا تكلا أسقف دشنا و توابعها - الطبعة الأولى - فبراير 2000
 [Q-BIBLE]هذه أكتبها الآن إليكم رسالة ثانية أيها الأحباء، فيهما *أنهض بالتذكرة* ذهنكم النقي، لتذكروا الأقوال التي قالها سابقا الأنبياء القديسون، ووصيتنا نحن الرسل، وصية الرب والمخلص.
( 2 بط 3 : 1 ، 2 )[/Q-BIBLE]


----------

